
Stop using CSS in JavaScript for web development - gajus
https://medium.com/@gajus/stop-using-css-in-javascript-for-web-development-fa32fb873dcc
======
Fifer82
CSS is hideous. Do what you want with it. Anyone claiming CSS has a "best
practice" is deluded.

